# Norwegian/Swedish: Hjem kjære hjem



## ermannoitaly

*Hjem kjære hjem


* *Hei alle,*

*"Hjem kjære hjem" - kan  dette uttrykket oversettes til engelsk *
*på denne måten dvs. "home sweet home"?
Kan det finnes noe lignende på svensk ?
*
*Takk for oppmerksomhet.*
*Ciao*
*Mvh *
*Ermanno*


----------



## oskhen

ermannoitaly said:


> *Hjem kjære hjem*
> 
> 
> *Hei alle,*
> 
> *"Hjem kjære hjem" - kan dette uttrykket oversettes til engelsk *
> *på denne måten dvs. "home sweet home"?*
> *Kan det finnes noe lignende på svensk ?*
> 
> *Takk for oppmerksomhet.*
> *Ciao*
> *Mvh *
> *Ermanno*


 

Yes, it's the same expression. I suppose the one is a translation of the other. They're not 100% identical ("kjære" means "dear"), but definitely close enough.

I don't know if it's in Swedish, though.



P.S: Beklager at jeg svarte på engelsk. Gammel vane.


----------



## Brolik

På svensk seier man "Hem kära Hem"


----------



## ermannoitaly

oskhen said:


> Yes, it's the same expression. I suppose the one is a translation of the other. They're not 100% identical ("kjære" means "dear"), but definitely close enough.
> 
> I don't know if it's in Swedish, though.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Beklager at jeg svarte på engelsk. Gammel vane.



*Hei Oskhen,
 Takk.
 "Home sweet home"
 "Casa dolce casa"
 "Hjem kjære hjeme" : et spørsmål til :
 Men er det mulig at ordet "kjære" (i flertall, her) må betraktes/tolkes som  adjektiv i vokativ ?

 Takk igjen
 Ciao
 Mvh 
 Ermanno*


----------



## ermannoitaly

Brolik said:


> På svensk seier man "Hem kära Hem"



_Tack så mycket_.
Ciao
Mvh
Ermanno


----------



## Södertjej

Brolik said:


> På svensk seier man "Hem kära Hem"


Det som jag alltid hört är "hem ljuva hem". Jag har googlat både uttryck och fick det här: 
Kära hem: 7.920. 
Ljuva hem: 78.400


----------



## oskhen

ermannoitaly said:


> *Men er det mulig at ordet "kjære" (i flertall, her) må betraktes/tolkes som adjektiv i vokativ ?*


 
Nå fins det ingen egen vokativform i norsk, men man kan sikkert se det som om man tiltaler hjemmet. Jeg tror at folk ofte bruker det slik.


----------



## Brolik

Södertjej said:


> Det som jag alltid hört är "hem ljuva hem". Jag har googlat både uttryck och fick det här:
> Kära hem: 7.920.
> Ljuva hem: 78.400



Du har 100% rätt!

Jag helt glömde "ljuva", var mitt fel. 

Tack


----------



## Carb

Brolik said:


> Du har 100% rätt!
> 
> Jag helt glömde "ljuva", var mitt fel.
> 
> Tack


 
Antar att "ljuva" är närmare "home sweet home" än "kära". Har dock alltid sagt "kära" själv.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Carb said:


> Antar att "ljuva" är närmare "home sweet home" än "kära". Har dock alltid sagt "kära" själv.


Uttrycket Home, Sweet home kommer från en gammal populär sång som skrevs av J H Payne 1822. Den översattes till svenska också. Det kan ju tänkas att översättaren ansåg att "ljuva" passade bättre, fältet brukar ju vara rätt fritt när man översätter lyrik. Sweet kan betyda både ljuv och kär, ljuv är ett ganska gammaldags adjektiv i mitt tycke. Jag kommer att fortsätta säga "Hem, kära hem". 

Här är sången i original:
http://www.bartleby.com/102/14.html

Om någon hittar en svensk översättning, så posta gärna länk. Jag kan inte hitta något just nu p.g.a. problem med min internetkoppling.

/Wilma


----------



## Södertjej

Wilma_Sweden said:


> Jag kommer att fortsätta säga "Hem, kära hem".


 Själva frågan var om uttrycket, och ljuva verkar vara mycket vanligare än kära, men det är ju inte meningen att man ska ska sluta säga det man själv använder.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Södertjej said:


> Själva frågan var om uttrycket, och ljuva verkar vara mycket vanligare än kära, men det är ju inte meningen att man ska ska sluta säga det man själv använder.


Hehe, nej, det menade inte jag heller, jag bara uttryckte mig lite vagt. Jag var mest nyfiken på varför ljuva var så mycket vanligare, och om man drar slutsatsen att det beror på en översättning från 1800-talet kan man lugnt konstatera att dagens språkbruk är annorlunda, och därför kommer jag även fortsättningsvis att tycka att kära passar bättre i modern svenska.

/Wilma


----------

